# Ivermectin ?



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok...I have THREE bottles of this wormer....all different: :crazy

#1: Noromectin---ivermectin 1% injectable----------------------1cc/30# Is this safe to give to bred does?

#2: Ivomec Plus--1% ivermectin and 10% clorsulon injectable-----1cc/30# Is this safe to give to bred does?

#3: Phoenectin--ivermectin 5mg/ml pour-on------ What would be the dose? and Is this safe to give bred does?


TIA
Denise


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Denise, 

we have only used the first 2. Ivermectin alone is safe for bred does and the dosage is correct. Ivermectin Plus contains a flukecide (the plus part) and is not safe for bred does in early pregnancy - it can cause abortion . We use it at 100 days bred. 

We don't use the pour on Ivermectin and I don't know anyone who does.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Aaaarrgh. I have 4 does that will be 100 days between the 15 and 24. Maybe I will wait a couple weeks to worm. Don't have enough of the Plus or even with both injectables not enough for all goats. Got this whole bottle (no idea where it came from) of the pour-on, but no dosage on it (I write dosages on bottles). Must be why I've never used it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

If anyone has any info on the Phoenectin Pour-On, let me know. Hate tossing stuff.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Denise are you worming per program or worming because of fecal count? If your does are preggers then I would do a fecal to see what their fecal count is and act from there. If you are worming per program then I would suggest just the Iver 1 %, put that Iver plus away.
I use cydectin injectable.
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The problem is this time of year few eggs are seen in fecals.

The ivermectin pour on is used at dosage strength ie....Cydectin is 1cc per 22 pounds poured on cows, we use it at 1cc per 22 pounds orally in our goats. So the instructions for pouring it on for cows, use it orally in your goats.

Ivermectin is the wormer of choice for your area in the winter, lungworm and condition eating cool weather worms...do you have liverfluke problems in your area? If you do than I would use the Plus and buy somemore of it. If not than use up the two partial bottles and use the pouron for your milkers, it has zero milk withdrawal also compared to the injectable given orally. It does not bind in the butterfat like the injectable does. This info should be in our worm and cocci section on the forum that all pouron's are used as directed except given orally.

Anything with flukeiceds in it, Valbazen and Ivermectin Plus are not safe for the first part of pregnancy, but giving it at 100 days pregnant works well. If lungworm or liverflukes are a problem in your area than using it 3 times 10 days apart in the winter will help. I only have to use it once.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Noromectin is the ivermectin generic and I am assuming that the Phoenectin is the pour on generic version. I use Noromectin Plus on my does at 100 days bred and if needed fenbendazole after that.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

"...use the pouron for your milkers, it has zero milk withdrawal also compared to the injectable given orally. It does not bind in the butterfat like the injectable does."

Well, this is good to know.  So I could worm everyone with this? Even does bred less than 100 days? And then worm with Ivomec Plus after 100 days bred. Or maybe that's overkill and I should just wait til the end of next month and worm when everyone is over 100 days with the Plus. The only one that won't be is my new Lynnhaven doe and she is only a little over a week bred, so nothing for her tomarrow either...just hoof trimmed, weigh taped and blood drawn. 

I need to get a microscope and learn to fecal. :/ I've been saying this much too long. Right now I'm just going by program and I looked at last years records and used Ivomec Plus 47-49 days pre-kidding, the same day everyone was dried off and given vacs.

I'm waaaaay off schedule this year. :/


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Someone from Indiana, ask Sherrie, would have to tell you if you need to worm during pregnancy...does have super immunity during pregnancy but that is to our blood sucking worms. So can you worm, yes, do you need to worm, no idea  V


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

"Someone from Indiana, ask Sherrie,"

LOL. Yes, I texted (is that a word?) her. She said 'Yup, could have them if near a pond or lake'. Well, I have swampy ground in the back and a lake a little ways behind (not sure if it's close enough). How do you test for lungworms/liverflukes? Fecals? Would they show up this time of year, like the other worm eggs don't or would you see actual worms? 

Sheesh, I hate science stuff. And if it were for anything other than the goats, there's no way I'd put up with it. LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For us here, winter worming is about targeting arrested larve, worm larve that is dormant in your goat, and you use things like Ivermectin because it does kill the 4th stage (arrested) of our blood sucking worms, haemoncous. So doing fecals during the year, when eggs are being laid, then tell you what worms to target at their different stages. Karen Christensen has a super cool animation of cocci and tons of info on worms...now I do not agree that you can never see liver flukes on fecal because not only I but the teaching university parisitologist has seen them also...so nobody agrees 100% with everyone  But it's still top notch info. So learn what you have in your area by fecals, and then learn the lifecycle and worm to kill the buggers.


----------



## KozaGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

How are you giving the Ivomec pour on? As a pouron or gving it orally?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Diana all wormers are given orally to goats, no matter what the original intended route. Ivermectin pouron, if it gets the worms in your area, is a good alternative for those who sell milk, the formulation doesn't bind in the butterfat, per Texas A&M so no milkwithdrawal, it is used at bottle dosages, just orally rather than poured on.


----------



## KozaGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

That's what I thought but just wanted to clarify...we have poured some of our Boers when they had a bad lice problem (when we purchased them). Glad to know about the Ivomec pour-on....we have a ton of that (from our cattle) and no Cydectin.


----------

